# Update: Sperre der Arlbergpassstrasse für Radfahrer (MTB) im Sommer 2022 und 2023



## Hofbiker (17. April 2015)

*ACHTUNG  AUF GRUND DER SPERRE DER SPERRE DES ARLBERGTUNNELS: 
VERORDNUNG VOM  LAND TIROL*

*SPERRE des Arlbergstraßentunnels von 21.04. bis 14.11.2015 
– der Straßenverkehr wird in dieser Zeit über die Arlbergpassstraße umgeleitet.

Die ASFINAG rüstet in der Sperrzeit zwischen 21.04. und 14.11.2015 den längsten Straßentunnel Österreichs mit den modernsten Sicherheitstechnologien aus. Informationen der ASFINAG (PDF)*

*Radfahrverbot B197 Arlbergpass:
Auf Tiroler Seite (Gemeindegebiet St. Anton am Arlberg) wird das Radfahrverbot auf der B 197 zwischen km 6,52 (Abzweigung Mooserkreuzweg in St. Anton am Arlberg) und km 11,304 (Passhöhe) in Fahrtrichtung Passhöhe (bergauf), verordnet. Somit ist St. Christoph am Arlberg bergauf nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen.

Die Fahrt ins Verwalltal ist jederzeit möglich.
Es wird empfohlen, hierzu schon von St. Jakob das innerörtliche, beschilderte Gemeindestraßennetz (St. Jakober Dorfstraße …….. Alte Arlbergstraße) zu nutzen.*

*Es gibt fix definierte Haltestellen und einen Fahrplan/Takt, jedoch wird eine Fahrt nur ausgeführt, wenn eine vorherige (telefonische) Anmeldung eines Fahrgastes erfolgt ist. Gibt es für einen Umlauf keine Anmeldung eines oder mehrerer Fahrgäste, so entfällt diese Fahrt. Das Taxi fährt nur jene Haltestellen an, an denen angemeldete Fahrgäste warten.

- Haltestellen St. Anton:*


*

Haltestelle Nasserein: St. Anton Einfahrt E (Parkplatz Infopoint Nasserein)
Haltestelle Busterminal West: St. Anton Einfahrt I (Taxistand)
Haltestelle Arlbergpass: St. Christoph (Parkplatz Passhöhe)
*
*- Betriebszeit:*


*

Täglich von 7:30 Uhr bis 18:30 Uhr im Stundentakt
*
*- Takt/Fahrplan:*


*

in Nasserein immer zur halben Stunde (7:30 Uhr, 8:30 Uhr…),
am Busterminal West immer um 7:35 Uhr, 8:35 Uhr ...
*
*- Ticketpreis: € 6,00*


*

Für einen Radfahrer inklusive Fahrrad
Für eine Fahrt von einer der Haltestellen Nasserein oder Busterminal West auf den Arlbergpass
Wird direkt beim Fahrer bezahlt
Ein Fahrgast bestätigt z.B. durch seine Unterschrift den getätigten Transport
*
*Wegen des Radfahrverbots auf der B 197 sind folgende nationale und internationale Rad- und Mountainbike-Touren nicht mehr durchgängig befahrbar:*


*

Bodenseetour (St. Anton am Arlberg – Arlbergpass – Bludenz – Feldkirch – Bodensee)
Silvretta-Tour (St. Anton am Arlberg – Paznaun – Bielerhöhe – Montafon – Arlbergpass – St.Anton am Arlberg)
Hahntennjoch-Runde (St. Anton am Arlberg – Arlbergpass – Flexenpass – Lechtal – Hahntennjoch
Gurgltal – Imst – Zams – St. Anton am Arlberg)
Etappe 31 des Bike-Trail-Tirol (St. Anton am Arlberg – Arlbergpass – Lech – Warth – Steeg)
*

*




*


----------



## Hofbiker (21. April 2015)

Der Arlberg Strassentunnel ist ab sofort gesperrt.
Laut Medien wird durch die Polizei die Strecke rigoros überwacht.

Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (22. April 2015)

Hier ein aktueller TV-Bericht vom 21.April und ein Video


----------



## mora (24. April 2015)

@Hofbiker weist du zufällig ob während der Sperre über den Pass mit PKW + Anhänger befahren werden darf.
Bisher war ab 0,4 T gesperrt.


----------



## beuze1 (25. April 2015)

Steht doch alles in dem link von oben !!
http://www.stantonamarlberg.com/ima.../flyers/ASF_SperreArlbg_Flyer_105x148_VIS.pdf

Seite2/3

.


----------



## burki111 (25. April 2015)

Hi,
wie zu vernehmen ist, strebt auch Vorarlberg eine Sperre für die Radler am Arlberg an.
Auf jeden Fall kann man dann die nette RR-Runde über die Bieler Höhe und Arlberg vergessen.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. April 2015)

burki111 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie zu vernehmen ist, strebt auch Vorarlberg eine Sperre für die Radler am Arlberg an.
> Auf jeden Fall kann man dann die nette RR-Runde über die Bieler Höhe und Arlberg vergessen.



Genau so ist es! das Radfahrverbot gilt für beide Seiten bergauf bis zum Pass,
Tipp:  für MTB-Fahrer ich kann ab Stuben paralell der Strasse nach Rauz - St. Christoph fahren, von Langen bis Stuben kann ich auf der alten Strasse ausserhalb vom Tunnel fahren.
Auch von St. Anton auf den Pass gibt es für RR und MTB ein Shuttle-Service.
Ich halte euch am laufenden.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. April 2015)

@mora siehe die Antwort von  beuze1


beuze1 schrieb:


> Steht doch alles in dem link von oben !!
> http://www.stantonamarlberg.com/ima.../flyers/ASF_SperreArlbg_Flyer_105x148_VIS.pdf
> 
> Seite2/3
> ...


----------



## mora (26. April 2015)

@beuze1 + Hofbiker

danke. War soviel Text. Den Link hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Mai 2015)

Und wer glaubt mit dem MTB /RR über den Pass zu fahren, der soll sich mal  gleich einige €uronen (30,--) zur Seite legen. Kollege hat mir berichtet, dass es ziemlich arg ist auch mit dem PKW zwischen den LKW auf den Pass zu fahren. Fahrzeit dauert ca. 15 - 20 Minuten länger


----------



## berkel (5. Mai 2015)

Die Sperre ist schon sinnvoll und nicht gemacht um Radfahrer zu ärgern. Es muss halt jetzt der gesamte Vekehr über den Pass. Am Sonntag Abend war da Caos auf der Straße, war halt Rückreiseverkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspressknoedel (6. Mai 2015)

Jetzt wir sicher viel Verkehr über dem Pass sein. Da macht das Radfahren sowieso kein Spaß, wenn man dauernd die LKW-Abgase ins Gesicht bekommt


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Mai 2015)

Arlbergpass zieht 12.000 Fahrzeuge pro Tag an, ob da das Radfahren noch Spass macht??


----------



## Hofbiker (9. Juni 2015)

Nachdem die ersten Bike über den Berg wollen, hole ich diesen Beitrag wieder hervor!

*Radfahrverbot B197 Arlbergpass:*
Auf Tiroler Seite (Gemeindegebiet St. Anton am Arlberg) wird das Radfahrverbot auf der B 197 zwischen km 6,52 (Abzweigung Mooserkreuzweg in St. Anton am Arlberg) und km 11,304 (Passhöhe) in Fahrtrichtung Passhöhe (bergauf), verordnet. Somit ist St. Christoph am Arlberg bergauf nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen.


----------



## TheBrad (13. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Warnung! Ist die Strasse auch aus Richtung Stuben -> Arlbergpass für Biker gesperrt oder nur in der Gegenrichtung?


----------



## mg! (13. Juni 2015)

Ich bin Mittwoch mit dem Auto drüber und ich habe aus Richtung Stuben keine Verbots-schilder gesehen - und einen Radfahrer ...


----------



## Fette Qualle (14. Juni 2015)

Von Vorarlberger Seite besteht kein Fahrradverbot. Die Vorarlberger Landesregierung hat das Verbot scheinbar prüfen lassen und hat sich dann wg. juristischer Bedenken nicht getraut es umzusetzen.
Das Bergauf-Verbot auf Tiroler Seite ist rechtlich wohl genauso fraglich (Zwangsbemautung der Radfahrer durch "Pflicht-Shuttle" entbehrt gesetzlicher Grundlage).  

Würde ich z.Zt. per Rad über den Arlberg? Eher nicht, es ist echt viel Verkehr.

Nächstes Jahr ist wieder offen, übernächstes Jahr (jeweils im Sommer) dann wieder dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBrad (15. Juni 2015)

Danke euch! Hilft aber nix, irgendwie müssen wir da rauf - gibt ja noch ein paar Wege abseits der Straße. Aber zumindest gibts keinen Stress wenn man doch die Straße nimmt.


----------



## allgäuhopper (20. Juni 2015)

kannst übers Montafon nach Galtür und Landeck. Wird auf der Strasse 1-2Std. mehr sein. 
Ab Autobahntunnel gibts den Zug. 
Im Montafon und Galtür hat der Bus zum Silverettastausee inzwischen Radträger.

Die Tiroler sind eh speziell, hatte schon Schneeketten montieren müssen und es hatte keinen Schnee,
Winterreifenplicht auf Tiroler Seite ohne Schnee, Anhänger max. 400kg 
-> die tun alles um im Tunnel Umsatz zu machen und dann die Leute bei Nichtbeachtung abzuzocken.


----------



## beuze1 (21. Juni 2015)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> -> die tun alles um im Tunnel Umsatz zu machen und dann die Leute bei Nichtbeachtung abzuzocken.



So kennen wir doch unsere Ösi-Freunde, egal ob Auto, Motorrad oder Bike 

.


----------



## Hofbiker (26. Juni 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> So kennen wir doch unsere Ösi-Freunde, egal ob Auto, Motorrad oder Bike .



Ja so kann man auch lästern.


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Juni 2015)

Bin vergangenen Donnerstag und Freitag mit dem PKW über den Pass gefahren.
Ich möchte bei diesem Verkehr nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs sein.
Es sind genügend gestörte Motorradfahrer unterwegs die glauben mit ihren waghalsigen Überholmanöver schneller über den Pass zu fahren zu können.  Abgesehen vom unnötigem einreihen, wenn Gegenverkehr ist und die ganze bergauf fahrende Kolonne deswegen abbremsen muss! 
Ich warte nur auf den ersten Verkehrsunfall mit tödlichem Ausgang und die anschließenden 

Ganz schlimm sind die Scheisshäusl - Zieher mit ihren untermotorisierten Zugfahrzeugen und dabei das Fahrverbot ignorieren.
Beim entgegen kommen eines LKW'S bleiben die gleich mal stehen und machen sich die Hose voll, eventuell bist du als Biker unterwegs und wirst in dieser Stresssituation vom überforderten Fahrer zur Seite gedrückt oder geschoben.


----------



## MTBharibo (28. Juni 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf den ersten Verkehrsunfall mit tödlichem Ausgang



Hallo Hofbiker,
leider musstest da nicht lange warten, heute Unfall mot tödlichem Ausgang in St. Anton.
http://www.vol.at/kilometerlanger-stau-nach-unfall-auf-arlbergstrasse/4375317
Ich war diese Woche auch 2x mit PKW übern Pass unterwegs. Mal gehts gut, die Ausweichen für die Trucks bei Kolonnenbildung helfen etwas, aber geniessen ist was anderes auf der Strecke

Gruss
Harry


----------



## Nador (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir in zwei Wochen über den Schrofenpass nach St.Anton fahren, wollte ich fragen, ob die Strecke von Zürs nach St. Anton für uns irgendwie betroffen ist. So wie ich das lese, sollte es kein Problem darstellen, abgesehen vom Verkehr?

Danke Euch.


----------



## Fette Qualle (29. Juni 2015)

Nador schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da wir in zwei Wochen über den Schrofenpass nach St.Anton fahren, wollte ich fragen, ob die Strecke von Zürs nach St. Anton für uns irgendwie betroffen ist. So wie ich das lese, sollte es kein Problem darstellen, abgesehen vom Verkehr?
> 
> Danke Euch.



Genau so ist es. Augen zu und durch, ist ja nicht weit.


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Juni 2015)

@Nador
Tipp: für MTB-Fahrer ich kann einen Teil ab Rauz parallel der alten Strasse nach St. Christoph hinauf fahren.


----------



## Dontstopp (5. Juli 2015)

Wir fahren nächste über die Alpen. Wir kommen von Lech und müssen nach St. Anton. 
Ich kann ja ein Stück vom Arlberpass parallel fahren. Ca 400 Meter vor St. Christoph muss ich aber wieder auf die Straße!? Ist das richtig?
Und wenn ja, hab ich richtig gelesen das es keine Konsequenzen mehr hat?
Danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juli 2015)

Von der Tiroler Seite ist generelles verbot für bergauf fahrende Radler, auf der Vorarlberger Seite ist es nicht eindeutig. Wie du richtig geschrieben hast, kannst von der Abzweigung Rauz und über die Talstation der Valfagehr Bahn auf dem Saumweg bis zur Talstation der Materialseilbahn von der Ulmer Hütte fahren. Danach geht's ca 1.5 km auf der Bundesstraße bis zum Arlbergpass  hinauf.


----------



## fissenid (6. Juli 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Abzweigung Rauz und über die Talstation der Valfagehr Bahn auf dem Saumweg bis zur Talstation der Materialseilbahn von der Ulmer Hütte fahren.



Wir haben vor 4 Jahren im Anschluss den Jakobsweg gewählt. Der geht bei der Materialseilbahn wieder etwas ins Tal und dann dort bis zum Busparkplatz St. Christoph (siehe Bild).
Damit bist du weg von der Strasse. Aber der Weg ist sehr nass und es sind Wiesentrails bergauf


----------



## Fette Qualle (6. Juli 2015)

Die Situation ist eindeutig: auf Vorarlberger Seite (Stuben bisd Passhöhe) gibt es kein Radverbot. Weder bergauf noch bergab.
Auf Tiroler Seite (StAnton - Passhöhe) gilt das Radverbot bergauf.


----------



## Dontstopp (6. Juli 2015)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> Die Situation ist eindeutig: auf Vorarlberger Seite (Stuben bisd Passhöhe) gibt es kein Radverbot. Weder bergauf noch bergab.
> Auf Tiroler Seite (StAnton - Passhöhe) gilt das Radverbot bergauf.




Ok, Danke


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Wir haben vor 4 Jahren im Anschluss den Jakobsweg gewählt. Der geht bei der Materialseilbahn wieder etwas ins Tal und dann dort bis zum Busparkplatz St. Christoph (siehe Bild).
> Damit bist du weg von der Strasse. Aber der Weg ist sehr nass und es sind Wiesentrails bergauf



Bevor ich den Weg durch den Graben nimm, bleib ich auch der Bundesstrasse.


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube hier geht es um den Jakobsweg bergab.
Wenn er bergauf schwierig aber fahrbar ist, sollte es ja bergab OK sein.

Die Frage zur Befahrbarkeit des Jakobswegs bezieht sich auf die ganze Strecke von St Christoph bis St Anton.


----------



## fissenid (6. Juli 2015)

Ich meinte schon bergauf..... und HOFBIKER hat recht... es ist eine Schinderei die wenig sinn macht!

Bergab von St. Christoph nach St. Anton haben wir den Weg auch gewählt. Das ist aber:
1. nicht erlaubt
2. mehr tragen als fahren

Also bergab über die Passstrasse......


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich meinte schon bergauf..... und HOFBIKER hat recht... es ist eine Schinderei die wenig sinn macht!
> 
> Bergab von St. Christoph nach St. Anton haben wir den Weg auch gewählt. Das ist aber:
> 1. nicht erlaubt
> ...



Alternative ist übe den Maiensee von St. Christoph nach STANTON ich kenne die Strecke nicht, aber Freunde von mir sind den schon gefahren!


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2015)

*Jetzt ist es amtlich: ab 13. Juli gilt das Fahrverbot auch auf Vorarlberger Seite!*

*Quelle: ORF.AT*

*Radfahrverbot auf Arlberg-Pass: Shuttle für Biker

Über den Arlberg-Pass gilt ab Montag, 13. Juli, bis Ende September für alle bergauf fahrenden Radler ein Radfahrverbot. Aus diesem Grund wird aber ein Fahrrad-Shuttle eingerichtet. Der Fahrpreis beträgt sechs Euro.


Aufgrund der Sperre des S 16 Arlbergstraßentunnels wird der Straßenverkehr über die Arlbergpassstraße seit 21.April 2015 umgeleitet. Wegen des erwarteten hohen Verkehrsaufkommens zur Hauptreisezeit hat die Bezirkshauptmannschaft Bludenz ein Radfahrverbot auf der L 197 zwischen Bahnhof Langen bis zur Passhöhe in St. Christoph erlassen. Dieses Verbot gilt nur für bergauf fahrende Radfahrer im Zeitraum von 13. Juli bis 30. September 2015. Somit ist St. Christoph am Arlberg bergauf nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen. Dieses Verbot betrifft auch Radfahrer, die über den Flexenpass aus Richtung Lech-Warth kommend, in Richtung Tirol weiterfahren möchten.

Shuttle-Service eingerichtet
Um dennoch mit dem Fahrrad von Vorarlberg über den Arlbergpass zu gelangen, wird ab 13. Juli 2015 ein Shuttle-Service eingerichtet. Das Bike-Shuttle-Arlberg fährt drei Mal täglich vom Tourismusbüro Klösterle bis St. Christoph. Es gibt fix definierte Haltestellen und einen Fahrplan/Takt:*

*
Haltestelle Tourismusbüro Klösterle: Abfahrt 09:30, 11:30 und 13:30

Haltestelle Langen Bhf.: Abfahrt 09:40, 11:40 und 13:40

Haltestelle Stuben Parkplatz: Abfahrt 09:55, 11:55 und 13:55

Haltestelle Rauz Abzweigung Lech/Warth: Abfahrt 10:15, 12:15 und 14:15

Haltestelle St. Christoph Parkplatz: Ankunft 10:30, 12:30 und 14:30
*
*Alternativen
Zusätzlich besteht die Möglichkeit mit dem Landbus Linie 91 ab Bahnhof Langen bis Rauzalpe und von dort mit der Linie 92 bis St. Christoph zu fahren. Die Busse sind mit einem Fahrradträger für fünf Fahrräder ausgerüstet. Zweimal täglich fährt auch ein EC nach St. Anton. Ein Zug kann maximal fünf Fahrräder mitnehmen. Für eine Fahrt mit Fahrradmitnahme muss mindestens 24 Stunden im Voraus das Ticket gelöst und der Fahrradstellplatz im Zug reserviert werden.

Routen nicht mehr durchgängig befahrbar
Wegen des Radfahrverbots auf der L 197 sind folgende nationale und internationale Rad- und Mountainbike-Touren nicht mehr durchgängig befahrbar:*

*
Bodenseetour (Bodensee – Feldkirch – Bludenz – Arlbergpass – St. Anton am Arlberg)

Silvretta-Tour (St. Anton am Arlberg – Paznaun – Bielerhöhe – Montafon – Arlbergpass – St.Anton am Arlberg)

Hahntennjoch-Runde (Hahntennjoch – Lechtal – Flexenpass – Arlbergpass – St. Anton am Arlberg)

Etappe 31 des Bike-Trail-Tirol (St. Anton am Arlberg – Arlbergpass – Lech – Warth – Steeg)
*
*Auf Tiroler-Seite ist das Radfahr-Verbot über den Arlberg-Pass bereits am*
*21. April verhängt worden.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dontstopp (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich richtig lese, kann ich doch von Rauz parallel fahren. Dann muss ich die Straße überqueren und unterhalb der Straße weiterfahren bzw ein Stück laufen.
Die Rotel Linie ist zumindest von Bergfex als Wanderroute angegeben


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Juli 2015)

Der Maiensee ist doch am Jakobsweg, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ich habe mal einen Screenshot des Wegs den ich meine eingefügt, der Maiensee ist im roten Kreis.

 
Wenn ich den Streckenverlauf richtig deute ist es ab SC erst mal flowig, weiter unten dann recht steil (viele kurze Serpentinen).
Das wären dann die Tragepassagen?
Das untere Stück nach Querung der Passstraße sollte wieder eher flowig sein.


----------



## fissenid (6. Juli 2015)

Also kurz hinterm Maiensee hört der Spass auf. Sehr steil und ausgesetzt. Mit AX Rucksack kein Spass! Und laut unserer Vermieterin in St. Anton auch nicht erlaubt und gerne gesehen!

Aber Bergab per Rad bleibt doch erlaubt......


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2015)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Der Maiensee ist doch am Jakobsweg, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Ich habe mal einen Screenshot des Wegs den ich meine eingefügt, der Maiensee ist im roten Kreis.Anhang anzeigen 402108
> Wenn ich den Streckenverlauf richtig deute ist es ab SC erst mal flowig, weiter unten dann recht steil (viele kurze Serpentinen).
> Das wären dann die Tragepassagen?
> Das untere Stück nach Querung der Passstraße sollte wieder eher flowig sein.


Nach der Querung der Bundesstraße ist es ziemlich verbockt


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube wir bleiben dann ab SC auf der Straße, bergab kann man ja gut mitrollen.
Wäre halt schön gewesen, wenn man noch einen schöne Trail gefunden hätte.


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Juli 2015)

Das wäre jetzt die Strecke vom Abzweig Lech bis St. Christoph.
Bis zur Passhöhe abseits der Straße bei mäßiger Steigung und dann die letzten Meter bis SC und von da nach Stanton auf der Passstraße bergab.
Kennt einer den Weg parallel zur Straße und kann die Befahrbarkeit bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (8. Juli 2015)

Wie du richtig gezeichnet hast, kannst von der Abzweigung Rauz und an der Talstation der Valfagehr Bahn auf dem Saumweg bis zur Talstation der Materialseilbahn von der Ulmer Hütte fahren. Entweder danach durch den Graben mit schieben und tragen den letzten Kilometer zum Pass.


----------



## fissenid (8. Juli 2015)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 402719
> Das wäre jetzt die Strecke vom Abzweig Lech bis St. Christoph.
> Bis zur Passhöhe abseits der Straße bei mäßiger Steigung und dann die letzten Meter bis SC und von da nach Stanton auf der Passstraße bergab.
> Kennt einer den Weg parallel zur Straße und kann die Befahrbarkeit bestätigen



siehe auch mein Artikel #29


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Juli 2015)

fissenid schrieb:


> siehe auch mein Artikel #29


Ja, danke.
Jetzt weiß ich auch welche Materialseilbahn gemeint ist, also bei der Querung, bei Dir im Bild links oben.
Von der Nässe sollte es ja zur Zeit gehen. Wenn es prinzipiell fahrbar ist und nur ein Kilometer, werden wir es bei trockenem Wetter wohl probieren.

Es gibt ja auch noch einen Weg oberhalb (nördlich ) der Passstraße von der Materialseilbahn zur Talstation der Arlenmähderbahn.
Der ist aber glaube ich eher was für Wanderer.


----------



## Hofbiker (8. Juli 2015)

@Oberberger  BINGO der Kanidat hat 100 Punkte.  
Ich würde von der Materialseilbahn den knappen Kilometer auf der Strasse fahren!


----------



## MrGrey (15. Juli 2017)

Momentan ist der Pass jeder für Radfahrer gesperrt. Bin grad mit dem Randonneur in der Gegend unterwegs. Komme von Lech und schaue Grad nach den Routen neben der Straße. Von Rauz führt ja auch eine Schotterpiste nach oben "über den Tunnel" und von da ein kleiner weg an den albonaseen vorbei nach St. Christoph. Kommt man auf dem letzten Stück an den Seen vorbei mit dem Rad durch? Wie ist die Wegbeschaffenheit? Oder ist das vllt sogar verboten?


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Juli 2017)

Ich kenne das Gebiet im Winter bestens, aber im Sommer kann ich dir leider nicht so gut Infos dafür geben.


----------



## MrGrey (20. Juli 2017)

Hab dann doch den Bus genommen. Den Weg parallel zur Straße, der oben diskutiert wurde, scheint es in der Form zumindest am Anfang nicht mehr zu geben (vom Flexenpass kommend). Da wo mein GPS meinte, da sei der Weg, waren nur Gestrüpp und Weidezäune.


----------



## grothauu (22. Juli 2017)

Ich möchte von Lech ins Verwalltal. Wenn ich vom Flexenpass komme fahre ich die Tunnelgalerie auf der L198/Lechtalstraße bis zur Kreuzung L197/Arlbergstraße Ecke Rauz.  Von wo startet dann der Shuttle. Fahre ich bis Stuben runter (darf ich das?) oder hält der Bus bei Rauz? Kann man in St.Christoph raus und von da fahren oder muss ich bis St. Anton shutteln? Danke für eure ortskundige Hilfe.


----------



## MrGrey (23. Juli 2017)

Du kannst an der Kreuzung links abbiegen und ein Stück fahren. Dann kommt das Verbotsschild und rechts die Haltestelle Rasthaus Valfagehr (das ist so eine kleine Holzhütte, war letztens geschlossen). Ab da fährt auch ein Linienbus oder dann das Shuttle welches du anrufen musst (https://www.vorarlberg.travel/bike-shuttle-fuer-radfahrer-am-arlbergpass/). Nach 18h fährt der Linienbus glaub ich 18.24 und 20.24 (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere .. ich war nach 18h da). Kannst bis St. Christoph fahren und ab da mit dem Rad sollte erlaubt sein - schön wird es allerdings nicht: auf der Abfahrt sind viele Tunnel und so Unterführungen. Ich war ziemlich platt und hab den Linienbus bis St.Anton (9.90€ für mich und Rad) genommen und war am Ende nicht sooo traurig über die paar hm verpasste Abfahrt. Nimm dir am besten Licht mit, weil auch vom Flexenpass runter ist einiges im Tunnel.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Juli 2017)

Den Tunnel bei St. Christoph kann man aussen umfahren und die Galerie kurz vor der Abzweigung ins Verwalltal ist offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (28. Juni 2021)

Update: auch für den Sommer 2022 und 2023 erfolgt wieder eine Sperre des Arlberg Tunnels.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. November 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Update: auch für den Sommer 2022 und 2023 erfolgt wieder eine Sperre des Arlberg Tunnels.


Zur Erinnerung für den Sommer 2022 und 2023


----------



## WWWWW (15. November 2021)

Uiiiii, das wird dann mal wieder voll  Danke für die Info!


----------



## Hofbiker (9. Januar 2022)

Erinnerung zur  bevorstehenden Arlbergpass- Straßensperre für 2022 und 2023


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Januar 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Erinnerung zur  bevorstehenden Arlbergpass- Straßensperre für 2022 und 2023





Hofbiker schrieb:


> Aktuelle Info: *Da bergwärts ein Radfahrverbot in Kraft ist, könnten Radler samt Gefährt mit Shuttlebussen über den Pass transportiert werden, auch mit den ÖBB sei man wegen des Rad-Transportes in Gesprächen, so Siegele*


----------



## OMaOle (30. Januar 2022)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

kann man aus der Erfahrung der letzten zwei Sperrungen des Arlbergtunnels Aussagen bezüglich der Auslastung der Lechtalstraße Richtung Stuben treffen? Gleiches gilt auch für den Flexenpass...
Wir wollen von Warth Richtung Stuben und fragen uns, ob auf dieser Strecke während der Sperrung des Arlbergtunnels nennenswerter Ausweichverkehr über diese Strecke läuft und es deshalb für eine größere Gruppe nicht empfehlenswert ist, dort per Rad unterwegs zu sein.

Gruß
Ole


----------



## Hofbiker (31. Januar 2022)

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Über die Bundesstraße darfst du laut der Info der letzten Sperren talwärts fahren. 
2.) Alternativ du nimmst den alten Flexenweg


----------



## OMaOle (31. Januar 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1.) Über die Bundesstraße darfst du laut der Info der letzten Sperren talwärts fahren.
> 2.) Alternativ du nimmst den alten Flexenweg


Vielen Dank für die Info, das hilft bei der Planung ein ganzes Stück weiter.
Österreich ist tatsächlich schwieriger als gedacht, aber früh bange machen gilt nicht...

Gruß
Ole


----------



## Barny_R (31. Januar 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1.) Über die Bundesstraße darfst du laut der Info der letzten Sperren talwärts fahren.
> 2.) Alternativ du nimmst den alten Flexenweg


Wie gut fahrbar ist der alte Flexenweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (31. Januar 2022)

Barny_R schrieb:


> Wie gut fahrbar ist der alte Flexenweg?





fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind 2009 oben vor der Galerie direkt rechts weg auf einen Trail. Ein kurzes Stück schieben war damals angesagt, aber dann ging es bis nach Stuben .....
> 
> Haben damals im "Kohlerhus" übernachtet. Die Hütte gehört zum Sporthotel. Günstig und Frühstück gab es im Hotel


----------



## Hofbiker (8. Februar 2022)

Arlbergtunnel wird 2022 doch nicht gesperrt​


----------



## OMaOle (9. Februar 2022)

Stimmt. Wie der Reiseleiter meinte... "Es gibt einen Gott".


----------



## soundfreak (7. Dezember 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Arlbergtunnel wird 2022 doch nicht gesperrt​



Laut tirol.orf.at ist nun die sperre ab 24. April 2023 fix.


----------



## Hofbiker (7. Dezember 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Laut tirol.orf.at ist nun die sperre ab 24. April 2023 fix.


In der Tat, ja ich habe diese Woche von der Asfinag eine info bekommen.


----------

